# Watching habits?



## Kayla-La (Sep 9, 2006)

I wasn't sure if this belonged here in affinity discussion or in general discussion, since it sort of dabbles in both. Forgive me if one of you mods feel it belongs somewhere else. 

I was curious about what usually draws someone to look at someone's gallery and watch them. To elaborate, I will usually rely on the person's user avatar. If I see a comment by someone somewhere on the site and their avatar is nicely done I'll probably look at the page to see if there is more of the same. Of course, sometimes I find artists through someone's favourites, and occasionally I'll find someone through the forums (usually via the art exchange/market forums).

So what are your habits in finding artists to watch? I'm sure noone clicks on every new name they see to see if they have good art, so what makes you decide to click on someone's name to look at their stuff? The avatar, a neat name, how they type, etc?


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Sep 9, 2006)

sometimes*alot of time,s* i,ll look at the person,s avatar then if i see a artists name i recognize i,ll go look at there gallery and i also make it a point to check out the gallery of everyone who watchs or comments/fav,s one of my pc,s


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 9, 2006)

avatars,anyone who watches/comments, and if i find a piece i like while browsing through recent artwork, I will look through their gallery.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 9, 2006)

I like checking out artists based on the posts they make. A lot of what makes me like artwork is the personality that goes into it more than the actual skill level, so if I like a person by their ideas and opinions, it's more likely I'll like their artwork. 

If a person has a good personality, it seems like it comes through in their art, and for me, that sometimes makes up for lack of experience. And sometimes I'll see really skilled art, but the feeling of it is off, whether the artist is just angsty or "goth" or something, and I don't like that sort of art as much ^^

After that, I go through friends' lists. Cool people tend to have cool friends. ^^


----------



## muddypaws (Sep 10, 2006)

Kayla-La said:
			
		

> I was curious about what usually draws someone to look at someone's gallery and watch them. To elaborate, I will usually rely on the person's user avatar.



Well I usually try to browse by species. I enjoy artwork involving bears (my favorite wild animal) and in doing so I witness a variety of talents.

When I visit a specific site it's due to the artwork; sometimes quality of the drawing, its use of color or both is the eye catcher. The avitar, though sometimes eye catching, is never really the big draw for me.

If I really like an artist then I place a watch on it, or put it into favorites.

I do find the browsing takes more time since the "Search" engine feature has been shut down; I really hope it returns soon, because I'm sure I'd find many more FA artists that meet my interest faster with search than with the browser.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 10, 2006)

all of the above. *points to the posts above him*


----------



## angieness (Sep 10, 2006)

I pretty much do what you do and look for people with pretty avatars. I generally skip people with avatars from tv shows because I have no idea what their art will be like and I'm too lazy to actually go look. Occasionally avatars break my heart because it will be really cool and it'll end up someone else drew it and I usually can't locate the artist of their avatar.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 11, 2006)

Eyecatching Avatar (not just pretty pictures.) > Description
That gets my attention and a lookie.


----------



## whitedingo (Sep 11, 2006)

Mostly just browse and if someone favs one of my pics I'll have a quick look through their favs chances are thay'll have something in there that I like


----------



## yak (Sep 11, 2006)

avatar --> galery --> faves --> watches --> avatar.... etc...

if i see something i like, i bookmark it.. if i come around that twice, from different locations - i watch the artist. that also happends when i massively enjoy at least 70% of their art.

needless to say that 80%+ fail the avatar check.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 13, 2006)

_If I see someone I recognize, then I add them without a doubt. However, for the others I usually look at the avatar, but in a lot of cases I've found that some people have great avatars, but no pieces of art up at all. In the end, it depends on if their art appeals to me. I actually wonder why people look at mine. I don't consider my own work special. _


----------



## XianJaguar (Sep 13, 2006)

If I see someone who is an artist friend, they usually get added automatically.

If people 'watch' me, I usually go to their site and see their stuff. If it catches my eye, I add them. Imagination, more than skill, is a factor in this. I watch people of all skill levels.

If I'm just randomly looking around on FA, usually it's the Avatar that catches my eye first. =)


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Sep 13, 2006)

I watch those who I already know from other communities, but for those I'm new to, I check out their gallery or if there's nothing there yet, their interests. Usually, I'll watch those of similar interests, but if an artist has a very interesting style, I'll watch them as well to get pointers.


----------



## Aikon (Sep 14, 2006)

I only watch people if I liek what I see.  Sometimes people have a great sense of humor and I like their art for that.  

Speaking of avatars, I usually like the quirky avatars, not the 'fursona' type.  There's something unavoidable about 'em that I just have to look n' see.


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 14, 2006)

I seem to watch user's art with similar styles as my own. And then there are times I have nothing to do but stare in awe at some crazy good art, I quickly end up watching them too. I'd use the "avatar check" but many avatars are not actually created by the person its representing, so I kind of skip that then just randomly look through their gallery.

And of course if I've seen this person's artwork elsewhere I usually add them to my watch list.


----------



## emptyF (Sep 14, 2006)

i watch at random.  if i see an avatar i like, if i like their comments, if i randomly click on something, etc., etc.  while broswing by species the other day, i came to the conclusion that i am resposible for approximately 10% of all frog art on fa.  that made me proud, and a little sad.


----------



## tysla (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm pretty much watch anyone who makes more than three pieces of art I like, but it varies. 
If I get contact from that person, say they watch me or leave a nice comment, they get a watch.
If they have lot of colorful artwork, they get a watch. 
A good journal entry, that's a watch.
Say something funny, watch.
Sexy looking avatar=watch.
Yeah, I pretty much watch everyone, cept those I haven't looked at yet.


----------



## Zippo (Sep 21, 2006)

Hm, my taste is rather narrowed, as I like accurate to the species anatomy, experianced artists that show it and friends of mine. I usually after like a week or 2 do the browse, which every damn time I got to put on 64 at a time, wonder why you cannot set your prefs onthat every time to go, and then browse what ether new ppls that I know well come on and post finally, or something that I like thats new and watch for further new goodies, tho this is dont rarely as as I said I have a spicific taste. Ill fav any lilo and stitch related yumminess, mostly, others are more other tastes. And if they watch back thats cool, mostly its dont out of a pitty watch back, or they may like me I dunno, and know for sure if a non-canned shout is made and I usually do in turn. I apericate the coments that I get if any, and also have this damn stalker that just keeps getting new accounts, in which the admin will not even deal with as im refered to by one as being too much work, but eh, it comes with it I guess. Flashy/catchy/sexy avatars dont really do it for me, as thats not what I look at, look at the galleries. :3

-Z


----------



## Shira (Sep 21, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> all of the above. *points to the posts above him*



Oh, sure, take the easy answer.... :roll:

In my case, usually I'll find something that catches my eye while browsing recent submissions (often in a category I'm already particularly interested in). If I find one piece I like enough to +fav (my standard for that being something I would look at again or show to someone else), I'll look at the rest of the user's gallery, and if I find a few more pieces that are interesting, I'll watch. How many works constitutes "a few" depends on how interesting I find the particular material, how many pieces said artist has uploaded, and how much potential I think they have if they have a small gallery.

*pants for breath* Wow, that was quite rambling. Hope it at least made sense. o.o


----------



## Jerreh (Sep 25, 2006)

I usually go to a Artist's pages after seeing a picture they drew, faved by a friend. Or if the avater is really good/funny..

I don't really like watching though. I just check people their pages occasionaly.


----------



## shy (Sep 25, 2006)

I see a lot of art I like or +fav from my friend's favorites or from clicking on the galleries of people who +fav my art, or just from the browse page... But I tend to +watch people who I think I can learn from. Artistic methods, styles, people who post a lot of something I'd like to post or aspire to. 

I also +watch friends of mine, just because I can. :]


----------



## Rave (Sep 27, 2006)

It's interesting seeing all these different patterns to people's viewing habits.  

I find myself drawn to artists by finding good work by them in other people's fav lists. I will even browse the favorites of an artist I respect or enjoy for the specific purpose of searching for new artists to check out.


----------



## Lyenuv (Oct 29, 2006)

I usually go by spiffy avatars, or I'll look at the first few people on the artists I like watched list, chances are if they like it, I'll like it too.


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 29, 2006)

What I do if find artists I like then look at their favourites for more artists and so on. I also click on avatars bnut especially in the fur comunity you find avatars that aren't done by the artist and the art style (sorry to say this but quality as well) may differ greatly from what is seen.


----------



## Kasarn (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't watch anybody.
Never really felt like it :E


----------



## DarkMeW (Oct 31, 2006)

There are various things that lead me to an artist's gallery. First being sheer boredom. Which is usually when I browse through the different recent submissions. Second is digging through people's watch list, which isn't always reliable. Third would be and combination of avatars, post by the artist, or links to the artist. I don't really rely on one method and which ones I use vary.


----------



## Corinth (Nov 3, 2006)

Three rules I adopt before watching others....
1) Is it someone I know? If it is, add immediately, even if they haven't contributed. If no, then go to rule 2.
2) Is the artist consistent in submitting? If the artists submits once a day, or once a month, or whatever, go to 3. If the artist spams within a day's timeframe, forget it. If artit spams then stops suddenly, then sorry.
3) Did the artwork make you smile or amuse you in any way? If so, then fav it. If more than three artwork are faved, then watch. Otherwise leave it at favs and observe rule 2.


----------



## Sherbniz (Nov 3, 2006)

I usually look at the pages of EVERYONE who comments, faves or watches my gallery.
If he doesn't post anything I don't see a reason in watching, do so occasionally though.
If the person is an artist, I'll watch him probably, he doesn't have to be really good either. ^__~


----------



## SFox (Nov 3, 2006)

I watch the front page and occasionally go to browse, if I see something I like, I check the artist's gallery. If I see more that I like, I +watch. Also I occasionally click on an avatar that catches my eye and check their gallery.


----------



## Hex (Nov 3, 2006)

Dude, I'll watch a fur just for having an awesome avatar, watching/faving me, or just appearing to be a cool fur.


----------



## asuraludu (Nov 3, 2006)

I mostly watch those that make me laugh, or have a particular style that I can use to improve my own technique.  Other times I look at those that watch me and see what their galleries are like.  If I see a pic I like, I fave it, and on occasion pop in to see what's new.


----------



## Sieneko (Nov 3, 2006)

I like to check out anyone who's watched me and see their work, and also by looking at other people's favourites, and even just browsing around. I hardly ever go by the avatar, it's the actual art that I'm attracted to.


----------

